# next slimeline glock



## hotlist (Jul 26, 2007)

when is glock going to add another model to the slimline group? will it be 
a 9mm? i hope a 9mm is going. anythoughts?

hotlist


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have no idea what Glock is going to do next. I'm pretty well satisfied with the Glock I have, so I'm not really wishing for anything.

I was going to correct the thread title, but it amuses me, so I will leave it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Dont wait. Have a reduction done. There is a huge differance between the factory short frame and a well don grip reduction.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I was going to correct the thread title, but it amuses me, so I will leave it. :mrgreen:


Freudian slip..................:smt116

If they slimline another pistol I was thinking 10MM but it will probably be a .40 since they probably sell 20 times more .40's than 10MM's.


----------

